# A NICA alumni Word Champion



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

Amazing! Northern Californian, graduate of the N. Cal High School Mountain Bike program, Kate Courtney wins the women's cross country worlds.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

jms said:


> Amazing! Northern Californian, graduate of the N. Cal High School Mountain Bike program, Kate Courtney wins the women's cross country worlds.


I thought this was going to be about a spelling bee.









L-R Annika Langval, KC, Emily Batty.

https://twitter.com/UCI_MTB?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

jms said:


> Amazing! Northern Californian, graduate of the N. Cal High School Mountain Bike program, Kate Courtney wins the women's cross country worlds.


That's awesome but spoiler alert!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Amazing!!!!!!!!

Emily looks so sad btw.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Huge congrats to Kate! This is amazing considering she's so early in her career. She'll be rocking those WC rainbow stripes for the rest of her life. 

(She rides for a local NorCal company too :thumbsup: I recalled Kate and Lea when they help host a GirlsRockMTB ride at Sea Otter a few years back.)


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

UPSed said:


> That's awesome but spoiler alert!


Watch it live on redbulltv. Most compelling bike racing I've seen, the video and commentary surpasses CX and DH these days. And comparatively, road is as exciting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jms said:


> Watch it live on redbulltv. Most compelling bike racing I've seen, the video and commentary surpasses CX and DH these days. And comparatively, road is as exciting as watching paint dry.


Thank you for the tip. I'm on it.

First US on the top spot in 17 years.......

Just out of the blue man. What was her best finish prior to this?


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome result! Ran into her riding UCSC a few months ago. Its great having a local Nor Cal Mtb at the top!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

fc said:


> Thank you for the tip. I'm on it.
> 
> First US on the top spot in 17 years.......
> 
> Just out of the blue man. What was her best finish prior to this?


She did good in the short track stuff they would do before the races. A few top 10's this year too.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Courtney did a interview for Red Bull TV. It is a good watch. Many of you will recognize the log kicker they are jumping in SC.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

What happened to Jolanda?


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

This is great for American cycling! Has a women from the USA ever won this before? I don't think Furtado even won it and can't think of another.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

*An American Word Champion From N. Cal.*



Vespasianus said:


> This is great for American cycling! Has a women from the USA ever won this before? I don't think Furtado even won it and can't think of another.


Yes. 2001. Dunlap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Yes. 2001. Dunlap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I forgot about her. Great job by Kate and great that she is a product of a high school program.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

fc said:


> Thank you for the tip. I'm on it.
> 
> First US on the top spot in 17 years.......
> 
> Just out of the blue man. What was her best finish prior to this?


IIRC, something like sixth @ Mt. St Anne. She would start really fast and drift lower in most of the races.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

GRPABT1 said:


> What happened to Jolanda?


Fourth. Horses for courses....if it had rained. She put on a clinic @ Mt. St. Anne. Watch the women's race and at the end, she's in a little PSA [that she financed] to promote women's mountain biking - it's awesome. All the World Cup races are available for replay on Redbulltv - these aren't like XC [or Sea Otter] from years past. Great stuff!

DH live tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2018)

All that running from rangers, on Mt Tam, finally paid off...well done Kate :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

My prediction is many more young men and women coming out of NorCal onto the world MTB stage.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’ve been a champion with the words since back in the 1980s in gradeschool. I was supposed to go to the county and eventually state championship spelling bee runoffs but I caught the flu. Meanwhile I take great pleasure in criticizing the sh¡tty grammatical mistakes of others around me.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

For all you gravity types, the DH is on live @ redbulltv, and the coverage is amazing.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

Links
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/Photo-epic-xc-2018-world-champs.html
and
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/uci-m...for-the-usa-home-town-hero-defends-title.html


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Furtado and Overend were the first world champs.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

fc said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!!
> 
> Emily looks so sad btw.


Batty HAS to be going through an incredible mind f'king in keeping herself together. She is constantly on the podium but just not at the #1 spot.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Rare for an american to win. Last one was in 2001. Even rarer to have a Bay Area product win. Impressive.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

gddyap said:


> Furtado and Overend were the first world champs.


Don't forget Herbold and Devine.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

I’m writing from Lenzerheide where I watched all the races in person. What a scene! At least 25,000 people lined every bit of the course including the parts that only Ibex could reach safely — many of them stunned that their favorite (Jolanda) didn’t have it yesterday, but they cheered for everyone. It was shocking to see how strong Kate has become in just a few short years since I first saw her racing for Branson High School. So exciting! She has worked so hard for this and earned every bit of it. We have some more up and comers from the USA as well and now a shining example that we can compete on the highest level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats to Kate!


----------



## Romad (Dec 12, 2008)

It’s already happening. Kate, Marco Osborne, Duncan Nason, Matt Koen. Pretty incredible when you you consider they’re all coming out of a place where riding your bike is basically a crime. Go figure........


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I think you hit the nail on the head. You gotta ride faster in Marin to escape getting cited by the Man!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

J-Flo said:


> I'm writing from Lenzerheide where I watched all the races in person. What a scene! At least 25,000 people lined every bit of the course including the parts that only Ibex could reach safely - many of them stunned that their favorite (Jolanda) didn't have it yesterday, but they cheered for everyone. It was shocking to see how strong Kate has become in just a few short years since I first saw her racing for Branson High School. So exciting! She has worked so hard for this and earned every bit of it. We have some more up and comers from the USA as well and now a shining example that we can compete on the highest level.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the report.

I read up on her ascent into greatness as well. It is simply UNREAL.

Her workouts are amazing. Nino Schurter level, basically since so much core.

Dad is tugging at the handlebars for the last 6 years!!!!!!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Grow up.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Grow up.


Hey, it was well played.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Hey, it was well played.


I am sure her and her father would be proud to read it.


----------



## etuck (Feb 9, 2007)

We live on Mt Tam. Last night I got to tell my 4 year old daughter who is just learning to ride her bike that a local girl, who grew up and learned to ride in right in her back yard, just became a WORLD CHAMPION. So good!

Congrats Kate!


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

Link to a post worlds interview with K. Courtney:
https://www.velonews.com/2018/09/news/mountain/kate-courtney-qa-anything-is-possible_478488


----------

